# Ear Peices



## 94H (Sep 21, 2010)

Whats your guys take on this?

I feel like its gonna make me look douchey, which im not concerned about at my collegiate EMS since I'm basically unsupervised and on the way out

But at my other "real" job, I;m not sure, I feel it might help with radio stuff i need to get, but might put the pt in a scared position since they arent hearing all I hear


----------



## MMiz (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you really use the radio enough that you need an earpiece?  I can see needing to use one in an environment where you want to keep radio traffic confidential, but I can't imagine a need for one in EMS.

I would certainly question your character if you showed up to work wearing an earpiece.  Might as well put a bluetooth on the other ear.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 21, 2010)

I dunno, I would not wear an earpiece, I find it unnecessary in my position. I have no idea if maybe you need one or not. I do think that it would look kinda funny on an ambulance and might freak the pt out. That being said, we use firecom headsets in out ambulances so the driver and attendant can communicate. They only have one earphone so the other ear is open and you can hear the pt. I always tell them though that I am going to be wearing it and that if they hear me talking and it isn't directed at them, not to worry. 

They do come in handy on critical calls (ie. CPR) where I have to be unrestrained and standing up. The driver can give me a heads up about sharp turns, bumps, railroad track, etc. Ok, enough of the thread hijack.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 21, 2010)

I would see that as over-the-top.  I do like the radio extension thing that clips to the shoulder, though.  It allows me to keep the radio at a much lower volume.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 21, 2010)

I know that you volunteer in the NYC 911 system. By "real job," do you mean a paid 911 job, in NYC or elsewhere, or IFT? I can't think of any reason to use one for IFT. I worked in professional NYC 911 FT for five years. I can't think of any reason to use an earpiece. If you're in danger, or need PD for something, the solution is simple: Devise a code word or phrase between you and your partner that prompts them to go outside and call the cops. You can ask for a piece of equipment that doesn't exist or isn't part of your equipment, such as an oscillator, water hammer, a stokes basket, blue light oil, something you and your partner agree upon previously. They'll go out to the bus to get the "equipment," and really be calling for an RMP. Just be sure to turn down your radio volume.

Other than need for police, there's nothing regarding radio traffic that needs to be private, or that can't be asked for by keying up the mic.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree. I use a radio mic at one of my jobs, but only when I am leaving the radio on, and have to monitor traffic, or at an event. The only time I would think of using a earpiece is when inside a formal event (where I am required to be listening to the radio), but cannot leave it open. I work inside classical music concerts at one of my jobs, and do use one there, but certainly not on street EMS.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Sep 21, 2010)

Some of our medics are issued ear pieces. Our Superintendents, Special Response Unit and Response car medics may use them but they are expected to always have a portable on them and on since they may self dispatch and the rest of the medics in a station don't really want to hear all the chatter. It is discretionary whether they use them or not.


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 22, 2010)

My service purchased a few ear pieces, with the hope that they might be useful at large events (i.e. concerts) where hearing the shoulder mic might be difficult.  However, many people (myself included) have found the earpieces uncomfortable, and a hindrance.  

Trying to talk to another person while other units/dispatch are literally "talking in your ear" can be difficult as best.  I often found myself asking others to repeat themselves.  Moreover, I found that I was occasionally missing important transmissions when I took my earpiece off to use my stethoscope.  

Having said that, it's pretty rare to find anyone around here actually using the ear piece.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 22, 2010)

About the earpiece thing, for EMS, about the only time you would want to use them is at larger events that can get REALLY noisy. Otherwise, you're going to want to be "out of sight, out of mind". There rarely (in my experience) are many times you're going to need to keep people from hearing your transmissions. Of course, some of those times would include SWAT events, for those that are on the entry team.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

I also work security in some places and I use an earpiece there, but only because they are required by the security company's written policy. I would rather have a shoulder mic, but I do what I have to in order to keep that job. Working the truck, I use a shoulder mic.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 31, 2010)

Shoulder mic, easier to use and all of the radio traffic wont be in your ear constantly as with the ear piece, luckily at my service we usually don't use our radios to much in the back.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 31, 2010)

Howard County, MD ambulances/medic units have a radio headset in the back. Not sure if this is what's being discussed by the OP. What I'm talking about is the kind of large-cupped, over-the-ear binaurals with attached mic, similar to what many FDs use in their engines/trucks.

Normally used for communicating inside the ambulance, it can be patched into the radio and used to communicate with basically anyone, including hospitals. According to my instructor, not many people bother to do this, but sometimes on very bad calls, with the unit's own medic in the back, an extra FF/EMT from an engine, and an MDO (Medical Duty Officer) in the back as well, sometimes (according to my instructor, who is also an MDO) will use the headset to consult with the hospital while the other two are trying to keep the patient alive. In this case, the headset is great because it allows both the MDO and the hospital to more clearly hear each other.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Howard County, MD ambulances/medic units have a radio headset in the back. Not sure if this is what's being discussed by the OP. What I'm talking about is the kind of large-cupped, over-the-ear binaurals with attached mic, similar to what many FDs use in their engines/trucks.
> 
> Normally used for communicating inside the ambulance, it can be patched into the radio and used to communicate with basically anyone, including hospitals. According to my instructor, not many people bother to do this, but sometimes on very bad calls, with the unit's own medic in the back, an extra FF/EMT from an engine, and an MDO (Medical Duty Officer) in the back as well, sometimes (according to my instructor, who is also an MDO) will use the headset to consult with the hospital while the other two are trying to keep the patient alive. In this case, the headset is great because it allows both the MDO and the hospital to more clearly hear each other.


I think the OP is discussing "Secret Service" style earpieces actually....


----------



## spike91 (Nov 3, 2010)

I use an earpiece for concerts and other large scale standbys with huge crowds where hearing a shoulder mic wouldn't suffice. Otherwise it just looks intimidating in my opinion, no need for it.


----------

